# Okay, last pics, promise



## gallerygirl (Apr 22, 2008)

This is a wall hanging I have done using raku clay and horse hair.  You bring the pot to around 1200 deg and as it drops in temp (around 800 deg) you start dropping horse hair onto the piece, it burns away and leaves like a "carbon copy" of the hair behind.  I do lots of pieces for people who have horses, they give pieces of the mane or tail.  Kinda cool - each piece is so individual.  

The little lidded pot I did so I could use limbs from my grandmothers Lauderbach tree for handles...love the curls and twists of the branches.  Unfortunately the tree is dying   so this is kind of a way to preserve the tree - grandma is heartbroken as she planted the tree about 30 years ago and it was something she really favored.  k


----------



## Laurie (Apr 22, 2008)

I appreciate all your pics.  Please don't ever stop.


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Laurie.    k


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 23, 2008)

We love the pics! Very Kewl!


----------

